
Great video to help OO programmers begin to think functionally - rawkode
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8I19uA-wGY&feature=youtu.be
======
nickpeterson
Scott Wlaschin is excellent, and his website
[http://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/](http://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/) is
great in general.

------
TheSockStealer
I want to punch that guy who is laughing way too much. His jokes are kinda
funny, but not that funny.

~~~
Cyph0n
There's always that one guy! I agree, he's quite annoying, but he made me
laugh to be honest. At 4:20, he gets pretty crazy!

------
aryehof
Good video, but I wish I could find a video that helps OO programmers begin to
think in an object-oriented way. Most OO programmers don't.

------
dang
Please don't rewrite titles unless they are misleading or linkbait. That's in
the site rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
rawkode
Noted. Won't happen again

------
hxegon
I just watched this a couple of days ago. Great video :)

